

Say hello to the hideous new USB 3.0 cable - pohl
http://www.androidbeat.com/2013/09/say-hello-hideous-new-usb-3-0-cable-new-smartphone-tablet-will-come

======
wittjeff
A cable plug that includes a strong tactile directional affordance? Oh no!

